# Why is our redfish limit 1 per person per day?



## wolfpack4417 (Oct 7, 2015)

I see states like Louisiana and Georgia and South Carolina have limits of 3 or 5 per person per day. Do we just have a lower population? Not that it matters much to me since I usually catch 1 keeper max per day anyways, I was just curious.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You did not include Va,they also have a limit higher than ours... All I can figure is we have folks in nc marine fisheries council that don't like to eat fish... It actually sucks.. No way you can feed more than one person with one drum,that is IF they like to eat fish...


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

That's so the commercial fisherman can catch more fish to sell to you. Inshore trawling is wrecking NC fishing, but no one cares.


opcorn: Hehehe......... that should be enough to get a good fight going.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

You can keep a big red in alot of other states to


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

.....ten fisheries experts in a round table discussion on red drum limits. Each one has a different point of view. They can't agree on any one of them. All ideas are put in a hat, they pick one out, and that becomes the next local regulation......


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2018)

wolfpack4417 said:


> I see states like Louisiana and Georgia and South Carolina have limits of 3 or 5 per person per day. Do we just have a lower population? Not that it matters much to me since I usually catch 1 keeper max per day anyways, I was just curious.


Liberal agendas & Liberal state government.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Each state was allowed to choose its own option. NC choose the one fish option. They were influenced by the CCA and a few influential tackle shops that wanted catch and release only. I agree with Drumdum that if you're feeding a family that a more liberal creel limit would be nice


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

RocknReds said:


> Each state was allowed to choose its own option. NC choose the one fish option. They were influenced by the CCA and a few influential tackle shops that wanted catch and release only. I agree with Drumdum that if you're feeding a family that a more liberal creel limit would be nice


I'm not sure that feeding a family thing holds water , I lived in Alaska for a few years and saw how people fished to feed a family and wasn't with Rod and Reel , It was with fish traps , 
fish wheels , gill nets, if anyone here is fishing to feed his family you most likely need to quit spending so much on higher end tackle or get a better job.
Nothing wrong with enjoying your catch but feeding a family isn't the goal , This is Sport Fishing .


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I just wanna gaff a big one, Alabama here I come


----------



## Surf_Maruader (Feb 26, 2018)

So it's ok to feed your family with fish --- only if you pay for it??? LOL. I don't think RocknReds implied that he was trying to feed his family or they'd starve. I think we've all caught fish and had people over to enjoy it. And you can't do that with one slot red.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Surf_Maruader said:


> So it's ok to feed your family with fish --- only if you pay for it??? LOL. I don't think RocknReds implied that he was trying to feed his family or they'd starve. I think we've all caught fish and had people over to enjoy it. And you can't do that with one slot red.


True , you can't and until enough fishermen get together to do something about it it's not going to change . So it's 1 slot Red is it , If you want to have a get together and feed them fish you'll have to pick a another fish . Save the slot Red for yourself


----------



## Surf_Maruader (Feb 26, 2018)

Fair enough. Personally, I don't like reds to eat, but you're right, it is what it is. End of the day, no taxes are charged when you go out on the beach and get them yourself, so I don't see it changing either.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jollymon said:


> True , you can't and until enough fishermen get together to do something about it it's not going to change . So it's 1 slot Red is it , If you want to have a get together and feed them fish you'll have to pick a another fish . Save the slot Red for yourself


Whatever..... I used to feed my family with the pups I caught,and I LOVE EATTING PUPPY DRUM!! Oh,and did I also mention big drum.. shhhhh... Sportfishing is a great thing,and I do and have done my share of it with MANY SPECIES... ALTHOUGH harvest for the table is also a goal.. Yes,I like seamullet,blowtoads,trout,flounder,spanish,bluefish,and the list goes on.. BUT,puppydrum are my favorite inshore eats,and nc sucks with a regulation like that... jmho and 2cents worth...


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Drumdum said:


> Whatever..... I used to feed my family with the pups I caught,and I LOVE EATTING PUPPY DRUM!! Oh,and did I also mention big drum.. shhhhh... Sportfishing is a great thing,and I do and have done my share of it with MANY SPECIES... ALTHOUGH harvest for the table is also a goal.. Yes,I like seamullet,blowtoads,trout,flounder,spanish,bluefish,and the list goes on.. BUT,puppydrum are my favorite inshore eats,and nc sucks with a regulation like that... jmho and 2cents worth...


Kenny , I understand how you feel.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

PierRat4Life said:


> wolfpack4417 said:
> 
> 
> > I see states like Louisiana and Georgia and South Carolina have limits of 3 or 5 per person per day. Do we just have a lower population? Not that it matters much to me since I usually catch 1 keeper max per day anyways, I was just curious.
> ...


Too bad liberals probably are better for the recreational sportsman than conservatives are. At least in the state of NC. There is this thing called the environment that game and fish depend on to survive. One group tries to protect it, the other does not. Figure it out.


----------



## Yallweh (Aug 6, 2017)

North Carolina has not had anything even remotely resembling a "liberal state government" for almost a decade.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Whatever..... I used to feed my family with the pups I caught,and I LOVE EATTING PUPPY DRUM!! Oh,and did I also mention big drum.. shhhhh... Sportfishing is a great thing,and I do and have done my share of it with MANY SPECIES... ALTHOUGH harvest for the table is also a goal.. Yes,I like seamullet,blowtoads,trout,flounder,spanish,bluefish,and the list goes on.. BUT,puppydrum are my favorite inshore eats,and nc sucks with a regulation like that... jmho and 2cents worth...


I'm With Kenny


----------



## spotsndots (Sep 19, 2015)

Im with Drumdum on this one, l love P. Drum any way you cook it. Long for the day's when the limit was 5 fish.and yes it wasn't hard catching 5 fish a day back in the late 80s & the 90s .Was on P.I. the day it changed Oct.of 98 .Caught fish all day ,it sucked. It should at least be 2 a day.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Just go out like I do and catch one every single day and you will get tired of them for awhile. Should be at least two a day. Had a friend tell me that if she is here 7 days she should be able to keep 7 because they might not bite but a day or two. I told her who’s going to count my 365


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

wolfpack4417 said:


> I see states like Louisiana and Georgia and South Carolina have limits of 3 or 5 per person per day. Do we just have a lower population? Not that it matters much to me since I usually catch 1 keeper max per day anyways, I was just curious.


Back in the 90's North Carolina was the only state netting red drum to be sold for blackened drum in Restaurants. Up to that time there were to me a lot more drum around. Then there were the years where drum could only be kept as by catch to be sold. One year alone guys caught about 260 thousand pounds accidentally. I can't prove it but it seems to me that might have had an influence on the drum stocks.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Get rid of inshore nets and they could give you a limit of 5 reds a day. Right now as it is they give it to the commercials. The commercial fishing season is monitored from September 1 to August 31 with a 250,000-lb. cap. No possession of fish greater than 27 inches TL is allowed.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

I. HARVEST LIMIT

A. It is unlawful to possess more than seven (7) red drum per day taken in a commercial fishing operation, regardless of the number of individuals or vessels involved.

B. It is unlawful to possess red drum taken in a commercial fishing operation that is not in possession of either, flounder, bluefish, black drum or striped mullet caught the same day.

C. It is unlawful to land or transport red drum in a commercial fishing operation unless the weight of the combined daily landed catch of flounder, bluefish, black drum or striped mullet exceeds the weight of the daily landed catch of red drum.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Bullred said:


> Get rid of inshore nets and they could give you a limit of 5 reds a day. Right now as it is they give it to the commercials. The commercial fishing season is monitored from September 1 to August 31 with a 250,000-lb. cap. No possession of fish greater than 27 inches TL is allowed.


For some strange reason there were quite a few Drum around last night at the Secret Spot.

Same Fellas cleaned up. Same Story.....Same Results....

Even the Tourists caught a bunch on the wrong side of the Secret Spot.

Most everyone was using bait supplied by Commercial Netters on Hatteras.

Down your way everyone will cry bitch over Commercial Fellas, on Hatteras the Recs Cry if the Boats do not go out and get them their bait.

Wind is right and they will bite again Tonight....

My problem is can not seem to get one under 42"....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

surffshr said:


> Back in the 90's North Carolina was the only state netting red drum to be sold for blackened drum in Restaurants. Up to that time there were to me a lot more drum around. Then there were the years where drum could only be kept as by catch to be sold. One year alone guys caught about 260 thousand pounds accidentally. I can't prove it but it seems to me that might have had an influence on the drum stocks.


I can not prove it but if someone fished hard at the right place pretty much all February, they would have caught a few on Hatteras. Say like every single Day they wet a line.

Not sure why you think Drum are in Short Supply in NC?

Do you fish or do you just bitch?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

View attachment 54121
View attachment 54121



Just a reasonable post to a concern that Wolfpack voiced.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

My thought is its because Drum season has become a big tourist attraction, so the powers that be think the more pups that become adults add to the drum run, this is just my opinion
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> My thought is its because Drum season has become a big tourist attraction, so the powers that be think the more pups that become adults add to the drum run, this is just my opinion
> js


 Actually,we will have two differing opinions here.. I think it is elitist cca folks whispering into the ears of fisheries officials,maybe even a few $ thrown in on the side... You know the very same folks that want to make ALL gillnetting illegal.. As you also said,"this is just my opinion"


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Just spitballing, but maybe, just maybe the MFC and the DMF actually listened to their own biologists and set the limit to continue on the road to recovery. I don't think anyone can honestly say that fishing now is anywhere close to what it used to be.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cervus said:


> Just spitballing, but maybe, just maybe the MFC and the DMF actually listened to their own biologists and set the limit to continue on the road to recovery. I don't think anyone can honestly say that fishing now is anywhere close to what it used to be.


Really???? How long have you drumfished the Pamlico and Hatteras??? Can promise there are more drum now than when I first started catching them in the 70's.. As far as their biologist,according to them the reg to stop keeping a big one was suppose to last 10yrs.. What has it been now,almost 20??


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Really???? How long have you drumfished the Pamlico and Hatteras??? Can promise there are more drum now than when I first started catching them in the 70's.. As far as their biologist,according to them the reg to stop keeping a big one was suppose to last 10yrs.. What has it been now,almost 20??


Back in the 1980's and 1990's the best hardest fishing Drum Pros would get 25-30 Citations in a typical Year. If I got one, it went into the walk-in cooler at Rodanthe Pier and fed me until the next one was beached. Some years just getting one or two was a challenge for me, and I lived in Rodanthe and fished hard.


These days this Year, there are at least 5 fellas with that many in a real tough weather Spring. Well to be honest there is only one Drum Pro with over 30 so far. Strangely by coincidence it is the #1 Drum Pro from 2016 and 2017.

I will be conducting a personal Scientific Study this afternoon at the Secret Spot, hopefully my Study will encompass a lot of Bowed Up, Rod Bending, line stretching Analysis.


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Drumdum said:


> Really???? How long have you drumfished the Pamlico and Hatteras??? Can promise there are more drum now than when I first started catching them in the 70's.. As far as their biologist,according to them the reg to stop keeping a big one was suppose to last 10yrs.. What has it been now,almost 20??


The data seem to contradict your opinion. Not arguing, just inserting scientific fact. Have a look for yourself, links provided. The regulations won't (and shouldn't) change until stock assessments indicate a revision. Setting a time frame for a regulation is meaningless. It requires monitoring for effects, and that means stock assessments. Let's keep our fingers crossed that the next stock assessment (overdue) shows increased recruitment and the Red Drum makes it out of the "RECOVERING" category and limits adjusted.

"The division began tagging red drum in 1983 to determine seasonal occurrence, migration and growth. Between 1991 and 1993, only 1 percent of the 9,000 juvenile tagged were recaptured as spawning-sized adults. “Spawning potential ratio” is used to determine the health of a fish stock. The ratio for a healthy population is 40 percent. But for the North Carolina red drum, the ratio is less than 10 percent."
(https://ncseagrant.ncsu.edu/coastwatch/previous-issues/2000-2/high-season-2000/the-catch-the-red-drum-first-in-fish-for-north-carolina-recreational-anglers/

1999-*OVERFISHED*-Low recruitment of juvenile stock to adult stock. North Carolina MFC FMP being developed.

2000-*OVERFISHED*-Low recruitment of juvenile stock to adult stock. North Carolina MFC FMP being developed.

2001-*OVERFISHED*-Low recruitment of juvenile stock to adult stock. NC FMP finalized April 2001.

2002-*OVERFISHED*-Low recruitment of juvenile stock to adult stock. NC FMP finalized April 2001.

2003-2006-*RECOVERING*-Current regulations are designed to divert overfishing allowing for increased juvenile recruitment to the adult population and subsequent stock recovery.

2007-2008-*RECOVERING*-Updated stock assessment indicates that overfishing is no longer occurring and management action taken as a result of the 2001 N. C. Red Drum FMP appears to have been effective. The plan is currently being reviewed to determine if revisions are needed to the current management program.

2009-*RECOVERING*-The most recent stock assessment with data through 2005 indicates that overfishing is no longer occurring on the red drum stock in North Carolina A new assessment is currently under development through the ASMFC and results will be available in the fall of 2009.

2010-2012-*RECOVERING*-Overfishing is not occurring. A new stock assessment completed in 2009 by the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission continues to indicate that current regulations have been successful.

2013-2015-*RECOVERING*-Overfishing is not occurring. A stock assessment completed in 2009 by the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission indicates that the population is above the overfishing threshold and likely above or very near the management target.

2016-*RECOVERING*-The regional benchmark stock assessment (North Carolina and all states north), conducted by the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission in 2009, indicated that regulations have been effective at preventing overfishing. However, the overfished status for the stock remains undetermined. A new benchmark stock assessment aimed at determining the overfished status, scheduled for completion in the fall of 2015, has been delayed until the fall of 2016. (http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/stock-status-reports)


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

It seems as the stock is recovering by all the data. Being fairly new at fishing down at Hatteras island, what excites me is we are talking about a fish species that is doing well. A lot of talk on this forum about overfishing, and recreational vs comm fishing, but by all practical accounts puppy drum are doing well. Talked with a lot of longtime resident fisherman who say there has never been more pups than now. Seems like great news among some not so great with other species. Scott


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Cervus said:


> The data seem to contradict your opinion. Not arguing, just inserting scientific fact. Have a look for yourself, links provided. The regulations won't (and shouldn't) change until stock assessments indicate a revision. Setting a time frame for a regulation is meaningless. It requires monitoring for effects, and that means stock assessments. Let's keep our fingers crossed that the next stock assessment (overdue) shows increased recruitment and the Red Drum makes it out of the "RECOVERING" category and limits adjusted.
> 
> "The division began tagging red drum in 1983 to determine seasonal occurrence, migration and growth. Between 1991 and 1993, only 1 percent of the 9,000 juvenile tagged were recaptured as spawning-sized adults. “Spawning potential ratio” is used to determine the health of a fish stock. The ratio for a healthy population is 40 percent. But for the North Carolina red drum, the ratio is less than 10 percent."
> (https://ncseagrant.ncsu.edu/coastwatch/previous-issues/2000-2/high-season-2000/the-catch-the-red-drum-first-in-fish-for-north-carolina-recreational-anglers/
> ...


Interesting statistics.

Perhaps these fellas can not throw a heaver far enough to get Bit.

More important news.

Blowing SW at the moment at the Secret Spot, I am on my IPhone live on location. VAAppraiser I have located your Homemade Drum Killer Stingsilver. Promise not to use it for a minimum of one Year.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cervus said:


> The data seem to contradict your opinion. Not arguing, just inserting scientific fact. Have a look for yourself, links provided. The regulations won't (and shouldn't) change until stock assessments indicate a revision. Setting a time frame for a regulation is meaningless. It requires monitoring for effects, and that means stock assessments. Let's keep our fingers crossed that the next stock assessment (overdue) shows increased recruitment and the Red Drum makes it out of the "RECOVERING" category and limits adjusted.
> 
> "The division began tagging red drum in 1983 to determine seasonal occurrence, migration and growth. Between 1991 and 1993, only 1 percent of the 9,000 juvenile tagged were recaptured as spawning-sized adults. “Spawning potential ratio” is used to determine the health of a fish stock. The ratio for a healthy population is 40 percent. But for the North Carolina red drum, the ratio is less than 10 percent."
> (https://ncseagrant.ncsu.edu/coastwatch/previous-issues/2000-2/high-season-2000/the-catch-the-red-drum-first-in-fish-for-north-carolina-recreational-anglers/
> ...


I can assure you that MY ACTUAL EXPERIENCE since 75 have concluded that when you catch a certain number of fish off the piers,out of a boat in the sound as well as shoals of Hatteras,combine those numbers with my peers that also drumfish HARD,it's not hard to say that "data" you just put up there is TOTAL BS!!!!!! You also believe in piping plover data or maybe red snapper data or even cobia data as well??? cca has it surrounded.............................


----------



## Steve C. Sink (Nov 28, 2012)

I have been surf fishing for Big Red Drum since 1964. I have written thousands of words and have contradicted the NCDMV with personal letters conncerning their vastly under estimating the Red Drum population in N C. If nothing else I feel that they should do as is done with deer. Allow us to tag and keep one Red Drum per year. It may be the best Drum that fisherman has ever caught or it may be a record. I feel that it is very unfortunate that a world record would have to go unrecorded. I have personally released all but four Big Reds in the 55 years that I have been surf fishing for them. Why couldn't a youngster have the privilege of keeping his first big Drum? In my opinion there are more Red Drum now than there every have been. They are off shore for the most part and do not come to the surf because of the commercial decimation of the Menhaden and Mullet that they feed on. If the bait is not in the surf, what reason do the Drum have to come?


----------



## Steve C. Sink (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry, I meant NCDMF. Senior moment. [email protected]


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Here is the 2017 stock assessment from the ASMFC. Don't know why the NCDMF website is not up to date. Maybe I was just looking in the wrong place.
http://www.asmfc.org/uploads/file/58b5c1eaRedDrumAssessmentOverview_Feb2017.pdf


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Cervus said:


> Here is the 2017 stock assessment from the ASMFC. Don't know why the NCDMF website is not up to date. Maybe I was just looking in the wrong place.
> http://www.asmfc.org/uploads/file/58b5c1eaRedDrumAssessmentOverview_Feb2017.pdf


Some folks just want to be want to be right Cletus .... All those numbers are skewed and the people who collect them know this.
Same with the numbers that NOAA collects ...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Steve C. Sink said:


> I have been surf fishing for Big Red Drum since 1964. I have written thousands of words and have contradicted the NCDMV with personal letters conncerning their vastly under estimating the Red Drum population in N C. If nothing else I feel that they should do as is done with deer. Allow us to tag and keep one Red Drum per year. It may be the best Drum that fisherman has ever caught or it may be a record. I feel that it is very unfortunate that a world record would have to go unrecorded. I have personally released all but four Big Reds in the 55 years that I have been surf fishing for them. Why couldn't a youngster have the privilege of keeping his first big Drum? In my opinion there are more Red Drum now than there every have been. They are off shore for the most part and do not come to the surf because of the commercial decimation of the Menhaden and Mullet that they feed on. If the bait is not in the surf, what reason do the Drum have to come?


 So you are essentially saying the exact same thing I am,with at least 10yrs of seeing them more than I.. I have always said ncdmf had no REAL NUMBERS in the making of their regs.. And I have also said for many years,they are hanging in the fatback that are offshore. You see schools of fatback nowadays,but not like in the seventies.. When you saw an acre school of fatback in oct or nov there were drum under it.. You don't see that as much as back then,but seems there are more drum caught now.. Also can remember fishing piers like avon and rodanthe back in the day and they would have as many as 60 or so rods on the end.. Hard to believe,but more anglers on those two piers back then than there are now??.. Oh,and with less fish being caught.. Main thing is I know I'm not going crazy,because you are echoing almost exactly what I'm saying about numbers from ncdmf... I can find many more than one who would agree there are more fish now than back then!


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

*DrumDum: Said*_
And I have also said for many years,they are hanging in the fatback that are offshore. You see schools of fatback nowadays,but not like in the seventies.. When you saw an acre school of fatback in oct or nov there were drum under it.. _

We have Regs in place down here NOW to keep those pogie boats off-shore,(3 miles I think), Maybe that the cause of OUR increased numbers down South? Afterall.. We've even are starting to see WHALE's right of OUR beaches down here AND EVEN Blue Fin Tuna(s) in the winter!, As evidenced by one "Angler" catching one in 20' feet of water dern near in the Carolina beach inlet? As Pogies are increased in numbers in the winter months down here... Maybe a connection? 


Don't know bout ya'll "up Nawth"...
But since I've been Fishing Down South, of the New Topsail River Inlet, (Mason Dixon" demarcation line???)
I've hardly EVER seen Adult drum caught in ANY Large numbers.. All my life here..
Until the past 3 or 4 years now...

After Kingin has been about done, in-between the Spot, (NON-existent now) Spot runs & Mullet Runs.. We are catching Huge numbers of adult drum off Our Piers down here in the Southlands..
I've never experienced this before in my whole life here on the Coast..

It was just a thing, Or a Fantasy Trip to Hatteris/OBX to catch one of these Mythical Creatures.. Years past.
Now, the past 4~5 years.. It's almost a sure thing down this way..
I'd like to think they are about "recovered"... 
I remember My First one still..
Down here on a Southern Pier..


----------



## Yallweh (Aug 6, 2017)

Seems to me the DMF assessments are basically saying what Drumdum and others are saying, which is that the numbers have increased over time. The question is whether you attribute that to the restrictions on how many you can keep(no one seems to question that). Just my opinion, but it seems to me like a good idea to be cautious about declaring the fishery recovered and lifting restrictions, lest you end up right back where you started, i.e. many fewer fish to catch.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

PierRat4Life said:


> Liberal agendas & Liberal state government.


 your right sir!!! That's the way it is in todays screwed up society. All these "morons" want is to control people and sit around with there devices [laptops, tablets, hand held crap etc..]! and dictate what the common man or woman can do or enjoy.
Yeh, I'm pizzed off as usual, Sharkman


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

I was looking for a very recent drone video,, Shot here a month back here in NC.. Though this one was shot last year in the CHESAPEAKE BAY.. June-2017
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwGWRdDr_wM


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Steve C. Sink said:


> If nothing else I feel that they should do as is done with deer. Allow us to tag and keep one Red Drum per year. It may be the best Drum that fisherman has ever caught or it may be a record. I feel that it is very unfortunate that a world record would have to go unrecorded. Why couldn't a youngster have the privilege of keeping his first big Drum?


It's funny that you mention that ... a group of us were chatting about something like that on Sunday during a lull period at the Point .
I would be more than happy to buy my one tag for $15.00 knowing the money will go back into the resource. I also feel that out of staters will pay twice that, they should anyway. When I go into fish houses I see the Drum that have been caught in nets tagged with a plastic tag. So why not try it?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

LEADDRAFT said:


> *DrumDum: Said*_
> 
> 
> Don't know bout ya'll "up Nawth"...
> ...


_

Y'all s Drum down there are skinny... malnourished ...Right after Hurricane Mathew a small group of us OBX fishermen went down and fished Seaview because we were shut down for a few days. SKINNY FISH are still fun_


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Actually,we will have two differing opinions here.. I think it is elitist cca folks whispering into the ears of fisheries officials,maybe even a few $ thrown in on the side... You know the very same folks that want to make ALL gillnetting illegal.. As you also said,"this is just my opinion"


my 
Interesting that you mentioned CCA. I was a member back then. they sent out a questionnaire to members for opinions/survey of members. They were for the one fish limit. I responded differently with a letter explaining why and was slandered on their board as a crazy radical. That was the end of association with CCA. If you don't want an opinion, don't ask for one.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> It's funny that you mention that ... a group of us were chatting about something like that on Sunday during a lull period at the Point .
> I would be more than happy to buy my one tag for $15.00 knowing the money will go back into the resource. I also feel that out of staters will pay twice that, they should anyway. When I go into fish houses I see the Drum that have been caught in nets tagged with a plastic tag. So why not try it?


That's a outstanding idea if it would go back to the resource , but I doubt that the politicians would let a pile of cash sit there that they can't use to fund some feel good program that 
will garner votes for them . Not sure about that out of state fee being twice the Resident " thanks bud"  
If your in Florida for Tarpon it's a 50.00 tag to keep it otherwise it's C&R for free . I'd buy a tag even at that price like I buy Federal Duck Stamps each year even if I don't go , Because 
the money goes to the resource not the General Fund .


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> It's funny that you mention that ... a group of us were chatting about something like that on Sunday during a lull period at the Point .
> I would be more than happy to buy my one tag for $15.00 knowing the money will go back into the resource. I also feel that out of staters will pay twice that, they should anyway. When I go into fish houses I see the Drum that have been caught in nets tagged with a plastic tag. So why not try it?


Many,icluding myself have talked of that for at least 10yrs.. Even the twins that NEVER WANT TO SEE ONE KEPT are in favor of it! They are in favor because of a possible new world record.. I'm in favor for many reasons.. But the puppy drum reg of 1 fish is ludicrous.. Those in power (fisheries board) with cca gnawing at their backsides are really the ones to question..

Leaddraft,you have a point.. Although those are sc fish,jmho.. It is good they are recovering though!!


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

My experience with drum has been different over the past couple years. I mainly fish the Pungo river. Our puppy drum fishing over the last 2-3 years has not been good. If I only fished that one area and didn't have the internet I'd tell you the population was in trouble. 

It seems most of you will not believe the data. don't know how anyone is supposed to disagree with you if your just going to tell them they are wrong because they dont fish on the point enough (which is apparently where all the drum in NC reside).


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

ncsharkman said:


> PierRat4Life said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal agendas & Liberal state government.
> ...


It's also a common resource. Sorry, but the government is needed to help manage them. Maybe you have faith in the common person to not overfish or abuse our natural resources, I don't.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> It's also a common resource. Sorry, but the government is needed to help manage them. Maybe you have faith in the common person to not overfish or abuse our natural resources, I don't.


 I have more faith in the common man than I do the cca............ As you say,one spot ain't going to cut it.. I have fished other side of the Pamlico,all of Hatteras,Kill Devil Hills and Nags Head area,Hatteras side of Pamlico,as well as back in the day fished Lynhaven,Va Beach Pier,Sandbrige,even caught some in the rivers in Currituck.. Oh,and did I also mention all the folks that I fish with as well as all the fish I have tagged also those I have recovered and those that recovered mine?? 

By far no expert,but have caught enough to state an opinion,whether you agree with it or not makes no difference.. Also know a few ncdmf employees that drumfish with me.. I've floated opinions by them as well,some feel the same as I.. 

I also believe the gov needs to help enforce regs on resourse,but this reg is unreasonable,as well as the new cobia regs,and it isn't just me that feels that way.............


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> I have more faith in the common man than I do the cca............ As you say,one spot ain't going to cut it.. I have fished other side of the Pamlico,all of Hatteras,Kill Devil Hills and Nags Head area,Hatteras side of Pamlico,as well as back in the day fished Lynhaven,Va Beach Pier,Sandbrige,even caught some in the rivers in Currituck.. Oh,and did I also mention all the folks that I fish with as well as all the fish I have tagged also those I have recovered and those that recovered mine??
> 
> By far no expert,but have caught enough to state an opinion,whether you agree with it or not makes no difference.. Also know a few ncdmf employees that drumfish with me.. I've floated opinions by them as well,some feel the same as I..
> 
> I also believe the gov needs to help enforce regs on resourse,but this reg is unreasonable,as well as the new cobia regs,and it isn't just me that feels that way.............


About 10 or so last night at the Secret Spot. I needed the Goverment to step in and regulate the wind velocity, I am sand blasted and my face has been ex-foliated. Pretty tough conditions, not a Hottie within miles. If you Conservatives think you can keep me from fishing by turning up the wind velocity more than 40 MPH, you can't ..... This Californian will keep on it......till it turns to all Sharks and Rays.......I thought you were an Expert......guess I will have to keep looking......conditions are perfect for the other Secret Spot this morning but I have to work. This 2018 Drum Study I have started don't come free.....I was talking to the Marine Fisheries Officers last Weekend, I told them that if I beached a 120 Pounder... The Drum and I were headed to Texas and they were welcome to escort me with Blue Lights flashing.....they were not amused...a new Officer was looking to get his 1st Drum...... The other Officer wanted to catch me with the 120 Pounder....


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> Mumbo_Pungo said:
> 
> 
> > It's also a common resource. Sorry, but the government is needed to help manage them. Maybe you have faith in the common person to not overfish or abuse our natural resources, I don't.
> ...


I understand why people dont trust the CCA, I am not a member for several reasons. I also don't trust our system in NC to manage most species correctly as well, especially if their is a commercial interest in said species. For as much as people talk about CCA and corruption id be willing to say there is just as much if not more on the other side. Fisheries management in NC is not about the resource, but the politics. It's a shame. Another thing about the CCA, people act as if no fish will be allowed to be kept of they get their way. If you look at other states where the CCA has been successful people keep plenty of fish. In fact, it's those same states that can keep more drum than us.

I'm still on the fence about Cobia. I admit I've never fished for or caught one. What I do know is that their popularity and the amount of pressure they are receiving exploded in the past 5-10 years. You used to not here a ton of talk about Cobia with the average fisherman. Now it seems everyone and their brother goes after them. To me the new regs are good in the sense that they are preventative measures. I'd rather tighter regs before a collapse than after. Maybe it will be adjusted once they get a handle on the numbers and what it can sustain. Caution is best in these situations in my opinion. Maybe y'all are right and it's not needed. If so I hope it's realized and they relax it.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Because I lack the good judgment required to stay out of arguments, saying there's no connection between regulations on a species and its recovery is like saying umbrellas have no correlation to staying dry in a rainstorm. Even if you don't like facts or data, anyone who has spent any time on the water knows the drum fishery in VA/NC got crazy good about 15 years ago. It's not a coincidence, just like it's not a coincidence that hammering the bejesus out of the striper population has put back them in the mess they were in in the late 80's. Good on NC and VA for managing the drum fishery responsibly. Now about how Va. treats menhaden...


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

sand flea said:


> Because I lack the good judgment required to stay out of arguments, saying there's no connection between regulations on a species and its recovery is like saying umbrellas have no correlation to staying dry in a rainstorm. Even if you don't like facts or data, anyone who has spent any time on the water knows the drum fishery in VA/NC got crazy good about 15 years ago. It's not a coincidence, just like it's not a coincidence that hammering the bejesus out of the striper population has put back them in the mess they were in in the late 80's. Good on NC and VA for managing the drum fishery responsibly. Now about how Va. treats menhaden...


Omega has DEEP pockets. Deep enough to have the commission in charge ignore commen sense, science, and the general public opinion. Good luck with that.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

DaBig2na said:


> Y'all s Drum down there are skinny... malnourished ...Right after Hurricane Mathew a small group of us OBX fishermen went down and fished Seaview because we were shut down for a few days. SKINNY FISH are still fun


Yeah, Kinda Skinny fish, Lotsa "slots"..
BUT..
Going into the CFR, just below the power lines?...

OMG 40" +/- *FAT RED* *Monsters* are quite common at "secret spot"... (along with Big blue Cats)... fresh cut Bonito belly baits are the trick.. (Or whole fresh Pogies).. 

With the right bait... (BIG mud minnows).. 
Along with "Citation" Trout too.. with the right bait..


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Because I lack the good judgment required to stay out of arguments, saying there's no connection between regulations on a species and its recovery is like saying umbrellas have no correlation to staying dry in a rainstorm. Even if you don't like facts or data, anyone who has spent any time on the water knows the drum fishery in VA/NC got crazy good about 15 years ago. It's not a coincidence, just like it's not a coincidence that hammering the bejesus out of the striper population has put back them in the mess they were in in the late 80's. Good on NC and VA for managing the drum fishery responsibly. Now about how Va. treats menhaden...


agree


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Because I lack the good judgment required to stay out of arguments, saying there's no connection between regulations on a species and its recovery is like saying umbrellas have no correlation to staying dry in a rainstorm. Even if you don't like facts or data, anyone who has spent any time on the water knows the drum fishery in VA/NC got crazy good about 15 years ago. It's not a coincidence, just like it's not a coincidence that hammering the bejesus out of the striper population has put back them in the mess they were in in the late 80's. Good on NC and VA for managing the drum fishery responsibly. Now about how Va. treats menhaden...


Actually stripers have gotten crazy bad because they've been hammered on as well as the "cycle".. Cobia haven't been better than NOW,and the last 10yrs.. I can attest to that,at least in NC.. No doubt drum have came back because of regs,but regs have gone beyond the point as they have with redsnappers.. Fisheries management needs to be as on demand as fisheries are,not 5 or 10yrs slow as with king mackerel...


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

It seems most of you will not believe the data. don't know how anyone is supposed to disagree with you if your just going to tell them they are wrong because they don't fish on the point enough (which is apparently where all the drum in NC reside).

*Truth.*


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bullred said:


> It seems most of you will not believe the data. don't know how anyone is supposed to disagree with you if your just going to tell them they are wrong because they don't fish on the point enough (which is apparently where all the drum in NC reside).
> 
> *Truth.*


If you ask ANYONE on here that knows me,I RARELY fish on the "point"... AND I would say over 99% of the drum I have caught in my lifetime have came from somewhere BESIDES the point... 

Also,I doubt data that is composed of tagging data,and most of what was compiled to come to the decision when the regs first came down were from tagging data.. There are many reasons to mistrust tagging data,not the least of which is that tagged fish can't tell you populations.. Now the newer things they are employing now,such as netting and tagging those fish can bring some real data.. Hopefully they will take that into account rather that just the hook and line bringing up tagging data,because MOST fishermen are fishing and aren't tagging... I'll put it like this,it is a HELL of a lot easier to catch a red drum now than it was 30 plus years ago.. Is that due to regs,probably,although they have gone way overboard with the ONE FISH rule.. Tags being bought for a big one or having 2 or three pups to carry home wouldn't put a dent in the population that is there now. As you have the right to do,disagree say I'm ignoring data,whatever it really doesn't matter to me,this is my opinion vs data and I'm sticking to it.... Especially with the cobia,because that is the phoniest data presented in MANY YEARS! King mackerel north of Cape Lookout we could have a discussion about for sure........


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Bullred said:


> It seems most of you will not believe the data. don't know how anyone is supposed to disagree with you if your just going to tell them they are wrong because they don't fish on the point enough (which is apparently where all the drum in NC reside).
> 
> *Truth.*


DD don't Fish the Point much.

I do from time to time, funny thing about opinions, everyone gets to have their own opinion. You and I do not see the Drum Life from the same perspective, mine is etched in blood and gravestones on Hatteras, hard to change, yours is from somewhere other than Hatteras Island.

My opinion about Drum Life is based on fishing for a few decades, and at the same time for a number of years living amongst and also fishing with the Hatteras Commercial Fishing folks. My opinion weighs heavily on Recs are fishing for play and Commercials are fishing for a living or a partial living or just a way to exist off the grid so to speak and remain on the Island of their forebears. To me Fishing either with a Rod and Reel or With a 1200 Yards of Gill Net is fishing, they both are enjoyable to me.

Since a few my Drum Life friends, some of whom I have been around since the 1980's still go out in the boats and set, by default my feelings rest with them and will so forever.

Article came out in the OBX Voice last week how Scientists have determined through a study, that Bull Sharks are now in the Pamlico as of recent and birthing their young their premise is the warmer waters in the last decade. The Bull Sharks have been breeding in the Pamlico for ever since I came to the Island 50 years ago. The Scientists show up, set a net or two and write about what they think is brand new news. Bull Sharks live 500 Yards off of North Side of Hatteras Inlet all Summer Long... perhaps the Scientists can discover them there next week. You set a net one or two weeks to study and base your premise on the Status of a Fishery. Then if the results of that Study happen to coincide with CCA or SE NC anti-Commercial Establishment, the it becomes your Truth,

I don't expect you to see the world from my perspective, wind has finally switched to the SE and I am going drum Fishing after work and that is my Drum Life and that is my Truth.


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

Ksjohnson said:


> It seems as the stock is recovering by all the data. Being fairly new at fishing down at Hatteras island, what excites me is we are talking about a fish species that is doing well. A lot of talk on this forum about overfishing, and recreational vs comm fishing, but by all practical accounts puppy drum are doing well. Talked with a lot of longtime resident fisherman who say there has never been more pups than now. Seems like great news among some not so , great with other species. Scott


Have changed my mind, been down last 3 days fishing, and I think puppy drum have went extinct.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't think it's that Bull Sharks have started using the sound it's just that things are changing.


"Experts say there has been a dramatic rise in the number of bull sharks using the Pamlico Sound as nursing habitat, and they warn of the possible impact on humans."

"Evidence from data collected during a 45-year period also found increasing Pamlico Sound water temperatures for the trawl survey, and combined with the salinity increases, that has allowed bull sharks to expand their nursery habitat."


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

surffshr said:


> I don't think it's that Bull Sharks have started using the sound it's just that things are changing.
> 
> 
> "Experts say there has been a dramatic rise in the number of bull sharks using the Pamlico Sound as nursing habitat, and they warn of the possible impact on humans."
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. Seems the scientist aren't as dumb as some think.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Garboman said:


> Bullred said:
> 
> 
> > It seems most of you will not believe the data. don't know how anyone is supposed to disagree with you if your just going to tell them they are wrong because they don't fish on the point enough (which is apparently where all the drum in NC reside).
> ...


I just don't feel that one group has more right to a public resource than another. 

I'm also curious as to why you think the CCA has such a large influence on NC management? We are the only state that still allows inshore Gill netting. The CCA had made little headway in the past couple decades. Most happenings on the state as far as management goes would indicate the commercial industry yeilds more power.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> I just don't feel that one group has more right to a public resource than another.
> 
> I'm also curious as to why you think the CCA has such a large influence on NC management? We are the only state that still allows inshore Gill netting. The CCA had made little headway in the past couple decades. Most happenings on the state as far as management goes would indicate the commercial industry yeilds more power.


I do not believe CCA has much influence beyond their Members. Do not see CCA bumper Stickers much on NC tags that start with the pre-fix OBX-xx-xxx. I view CCA the same as Audubon, or PETA.

I fished Commercial when I was young, the fellas I fished with are mostly Dead now. My feelings are not based on Science, Research or Facts presented by Outsiders to Hatteras. I believe the Island and its waters belong more to the Natives, the rest of us are just visiting for a brief period in time.

People like to eat fish, not sure what type of Tilapia or Pond Raised Catfish the CCA eats but from time to time, I like to eat NC Seafood in all its varieties.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Garboman said:


> Mumbo_Pungo said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't feel that one group has more right to a public resource than another.
> ...


I believe a strengthened rec fishery would be good for Hatteras and many other poorer areas along the coast of NC. I think it has the potential to generate much more money than commercial fishing does as of now. Other states have commercial fisheries without Gill nets. It's not all or nothing. The ironic thing about this thread to me is people complain about our limit and blaim it on the CCA. While the states others mention that let people keep way more have Gill net bans and many other measures pushed by the CCA. My point is I don't think it's the CCA's fault we can only keep 1 drum.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> I believe a strengthened rec fishery would be good for Hatteras and many other poorer areas along the coast of NC. I think it has the potential to generate much more money than commercial fishing does as of now. Other states have commercial fisheries without Gill nets. It's not all or nothing. The ironic thing about this thread to me is people complain about our limit and blaim it on the CCA. While the states others mention that let people keep way more have Gill net bans and many other measures pushed by the CCA. My point is I don't think it's the CCA's fault we can only keep 1 drum.


Florida moved their Drop Netters to NC Years ago, they had their way with the OBX King Mackerel, taught the Hatteras Boys that Pound Nets were relics of the old days and everyone needs 10,000 Yards on a Net Reel.

You seem to give CCA more credit than perhaps they deserve, are you CCA? I do not know anyone in the CCA, they are extinct where I fish.

Why is the CCA argument always about $$$$ versus the way of Life of Island People? 

My Point is that CCA don't fish Rodanthe.......


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Well just keep fishing. Everything is great. NC marine fisheries is the best it can be. In fact it's better now than it ever was apparently. Science is wrong. Opinions are right. The world is flat and drops off sharply just east of The Point.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Garboman said:


> Florida moved their Drop Netters to NC Years ago, they had their way with the OBX King Mackerel, taught the Hatteras Boys that Pound Nets were relics of the old days and everyone needs 10,000 Yards on a Net Reel.
> 
> You seem to give CCA more credit than perhaps they deserve, are you CCA? I do not know anyone in the CCA, they are extinct where I fish.
> 
> ...


Im not a member, though I agree on some things with them. I just dont think the way of life argument holds much water. Many other industries have disappeared or adapted to changing times. Those changes happened for good reasons usually. Obviously we dont agree, which is fine. My next surf trip is in May and im starting to get itchy.


----------



## Yallweh (Aug 6, 2017)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> I believe a strengthened rec fishery would be good for Hatteras and many other poorer areas along the coast of NC. I think it has the potential to generate much more money than commercial fishing does as of now.


I think that a lot of people in eastern NC often don't have a good idea of just how much money is sloshing around Raleigh/Durham/Chapel Hill/Cary/Charlotte as well as the DC metro area. On the other hand, people might prefer to make less money fishing commercially than(say) guiding. I am sympathetic to people that are trying to preserve a foothold in an area that they've been in for hundreds of years. Just because those of us who grew up on(e.g.) tobacco farms lost that battle doesn't mean that everyone else ought to, as well.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cervus said:


> Well just keep fishing. Everything is great. NC marine fisheries is the best it can be. In fact it's better now than it ever was apparently. Science is wrong. Opinions are right. The world is flat and drops off sharply just east of The Point.


 Specks,spots,flounder,(inshore)king mackerel,all suck hind tit,compared to the good old days when we caught the hell out of em.. No doubt regs need to be there,but there ARE limits on what is right and wrong.. Red drum and cobia are both abundant in comparison to the "good ole days"....................


----------



## Steve C. Sink (Nov 28, 2012)

There is an argument that confuses me. I've read it argued that a high recovery of tagged Red Drum indicate a healthy population. This makes no sense to me. In my way of thinking, if for example, one or two Drum out of a hundred tagged are recaptured, then it would seem that there is a much larger population of untagged Drum in the water. As I see it, the higher recovery precent is directly proportional to fewer Drum.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

After that last post another thought came to mind... FLOUNDER!! Ncdmf took it upon themselves to limit flounder to 15"... Funny part about that is flounders that are over 14" are females... So,instead of a creel limit of say 5 fish that are 13" or above you set a size limit of 15.. Think about this.. All you are harvesting is females.. If you had the size limit at 13 for "southern flounder" you would be catching more males that aren't sprouting off new flounder.. Also once you reach the 5 fish limit,most (mind you some folks are just stupid and greedy),would stop fishing and come in,or fish for another species... ALSO,think about how many guthooked flounder you have caught in the past,JUST UNDER THE 15" limit??? Do you really think ANY of those survived??? Really??? So much for science,at least with ncdmf...


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

I have never caught a legal flounder-the ones I released were "distressed'


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Steve C. Sink said:


> There is an argument that confuses me. I've read it argued that a high recovery of tagged Red Drum indicate a healthy population. This makes no sense to me. In my way of thinking, if for example, one or two Drum out of a hundred tagged are recaptured, then it would seem that there is a much larger population of untagged Drum in the water. As I see it, the higher recovery precent is directly proportional to fewer Drum.


.
Pretty sure the tag returns are an index of growth, migration, and survival. So yes, higher tag returns indicate higher survival which is an indicator of a healthy population. Mark /recapture (tag recovery) is not applicable for population estimation because the basic assumptions for this technique are not met. This explains it much better than I can. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw3j54nvYRkZlrW-ws22pfFs


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Drumdum said:


> After that last post another thought came to mind... FLOUNDER!! Ncdmf took it upon themselves to limit flounder to 15"... Funny part about that is flounders that are over 14" are females... So,instead of a creel limit of say 5 fish that are 13" or above you set a size limit of 15.. Think about this.. All you are harvesting is females.. If you had the size limit at 13 for "southern flounder" you would be catching more males that aren't sprouting off new flounder.. Also once you reach the 5 fish limit,most (mind you some folks are just stupid and greedy),would stop fishing and come in,or fish for another species... ALSO,think about how many guthooked flounder you have caught in the past,JUST UNDER THE 15" limit??? Do you really think ANY of those survived??? Really??? So much for science,at least with ncdmf...


Science has no seat at the marine fisheries management table in NC. It is entirely a political show. Had the NCDMF showed the intestinal fortitude to put science before politics, the fish stocks wouldn't be in such poor shape to warrant extreme regulations, IMO.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> After that last post another thought came to mind... FLOUNDER!! Ncdmf took it upon themselves to limit flounder to 15"... Funny part about that is flounders that are over 14" are females... So,instead of a creel limit of say 5 fish that are 13" or above you set a size limit of 15.. Think about this.. All you are harvesting is females.. If you had the size limit at 13 for "southern flounder" you would be catching more males that aren't sprouting off new flounder.. Also once you reach the 5 fish limit,most (mind you some folks are just stupid and greedy),would stop fishing and come in,or fish for another species... ALSO,think about how many guthooked flounder you have caught in the past,JUST UNDER THE 15" limit??? Do you really think ANY of those survived??? Really??? So much for science,at least with ncdmf...


DD, I'm glad you brought founder up... OK we rec folks have the 15" size limit.. I'm cool with that...what I don't understand is how is it I can go to a restaurant and see this. I know good and well none of these fish were 15" long.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cervus said:


> Science has no seat at the marine fisheries management table in NC. It is entirely a political show. Had the NCDMF showed the intestinal fortitude to put science before politics, the fish stocks wouldn't be in such poor shape to warrant extreme regulations, IMO.


 Oh,but most of the regs they put down are referred to as science based... At least you are admitting there are faults in the regs and some don't seem science based,especially the flounder reg.. Just a theory,but I don't see southern flounder coming back for MANY years... BUT for the original post that started this thread,there are PLENTY of drum as opposed to the oledays,and the same can be said for cobia.. That is basing old days as 40yrs ago.. Fish populations can't be based on tags,one of the arguments that was being made years ago before the big drum reg was put into works was it was based on science and one of their sources for the science was tags... I agree a tag tells nothing as far as fish populations,but that was one of the arguments I heard years ago.. Been tagging for many years and see one out of 200 at least on returns,I've caught 6 tagged fish in over 40yrs,there is no way you can base populations of drum to tags...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Cervus said:


> Well just keep fishing. Everything is great. NC marine fisheries is the best it can be. In fact it's better now than it ever was apparently. Science is wrong. Opinions are right. The world is flat and drops off sharply just east of The Point.


About the only topic above that you have attributed to me that is 100% correct is that I am going to keep fishing. Should be good bite tonight after yesterday's blow.


----------

